# Fire Separation Distance for a garage



## retire09 (Nov 23, 2010)

Does exception #2 to section 302 allow a 2' separation without a rated wall for a garage or is it only exempting the overhang to 4"?


----------



## steveray (Nov 23, 2010)

Just giving you the projections....still needs to be rated..IMHO


----------



## Forest (Nov 23, 2010)

I think that section 302.6 applies and no rated wall required.Based on the 2009 IRC


----------

